# Well guys get ready here we go again wtf!



## Bobbyloads (Aug 24, 2020)

Well shits about to hit the fan again. Get ready protests are coming all i’m going to say is that cop should of tazed his ass with all the shit happening what a dumb shit. I am not looking forward to the next few weeks just when shit was starting to calm down a little.

THIS IS NOT A POLITICAL POST JUST A HEADS UP

[video]https://www.tmz.com/2020/08/23/white-kenosha-wisconsin-cop-shoots-unarmed-black-man-seven-times/[/video]


----------



## Jin (Aug 24, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Well shits about to hit the fan again. Get ready protests are coming all i’m going to say is that cop should of tazed his ass with all the shit happening what a dumb shit. I am not looking forward to the next few weeks just when shit was starting to calm down a little.
> 
> THIS IS NOT A POLITICAL POST JUST A HEADS UP
> 
> [video]https://www.tmz.com/2020/08/23/white-kenosha-wisconsin-cop-shoots-unarmed-black-man-seven-times/[/video]




Give it a couple minutes, I'm sure it'll get political.......

You'd think the cops would be on their best behavior.

That cop is probably an operative from the DNC


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 24, 2020)

Wow, this is gonna suck.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 24, 2020)

Jin said:


> Give it a couple minutes, I'm sure it'll get political.......
> 
> You'd think the cops would be on their best behavior.
> 
> That cop is probably an operative from the DNC



All i’m saying is yes it’s not the time at all tackle him tase him don’t let him get to his car for you to have to make a decision to shoot and if you do not 7 times smh

**** man right north of chicago across the border in wisconsin i have to go downtown to pick up my watch last time my wife went a rapper got shot same spot she was at 4 hours after she was there smh


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 24, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Wow, this is gonna suck.



Big time bro big time.


----------



## Boytoy (Aug 24, 2020)

Hope there was a gun in the vehicle.


----------



## Boytoy (Aug 24, 2020)

Look like one fell out when he got shot in the video


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 24, 2020)

If the suspect was not reaching for a weapon, then the cop should get the death penalty.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 24, 2020)

Ah crap, not this again.......


----------



## Jin (Aug 24, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> If the suspect was not reaching for a weapon, then the cop should get the death penalty.



Death penalty doesn’t apply to attempted murder. Suspect/victim isn’t dead (not yet at least).


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Well shits about to hit the fan again. Get ready protests are coming all i’m going to say is that cop should of tazed his ass with all the shit happening what a dumb shit. I am not looking forward to the next few weeks just when shit was starting to calm down a little.
> 
> THIS IS NOT A POLITICAL POST JUST A HEADS UP
> 
> [video]https://www.tmz.com/2020/08/23/white-kenosha-wisconsin-cop-shoots-unarmed-black-man-seven-times/[/video]



Fear not Bobby, Antifa will right this wrong. :32 (20):


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 24, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> Hope there was a gun in the vehicle.



The cop had like so much time to tase or tackle or do anything before allowing him to walk and try to get in his car they should know better especially right now. i would of tased him as soon as he started walking away and resisting/not following orders. better that then this. 



CJ275 said:


> Fear not Bobby, Antifa will right this wrong. :32 (20):



Im sure they are greyhounds full of them already heading in to kenosha


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> The cop had like so much time to tase or tackle or do anything before allowing him to walk and try to get in his car they should know better especially right now. i would of tased him as soon as he started walking away and resisting/not following orders. better that then this.
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure they are greyhounds full of them already heading in to kenosha



Hey Bobby, Defund The Police.  :32 (20):


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 24, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Hey Bobby, Defund The Police.  :32 (20):



just found out 2 kids in car dude was going to check on them and they said that to the police several times 

that cop needs to go to jail how ****ing stupid can you be of your a pussy and are scared you should not be a cop


----------



## Trump (Aug 24, 2020)

Glad I live in a normal country where we don’t feel the need to walk around with guns everywhere


----------



## mugzy (Aug 24, 2020)

I thought Bobby retired from politics posts.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 24, 2020)

mugzy said:


> I thought Bobby retired from politics posts.



Says in my post NOT  POLITICAL HEADS UP lol couldn't believe it when my wife sent me the link last night. Could not be a worse ****ing time for this just wanted everyone in this riot cities to get ready cause shit is going to hit the fan again and now we find out there were  2 kids in the car not going to be good.


----------



## mugzy (Aug 24, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Says in my post NOT  POLITICAL HEADS UP lol couldn't believe it when my wife sent me the link last night. Could not be a worse ****ing time for this just wanted everyone in this riot cities to get ready cause shit is going to hit the fan again and now we find out there were  2 kids in the car not going to be good.



Bobby if the clown listened to the cops and didn't reach in his car he wouldn't have been shot.


----------



## Boytoy (Aug 24, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Bobby if the clown listened to the cops and didn't reach in his car he wouldn't have been shot.



 Genius!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lfod14 (Aug 24, 2020)

Trump said:


> Glad I live in a normal country where we don’t feel the need to walk around with guns everywhere



Responsible people with guns aren't an issue. MILLIONS of people walking around with guns and nothing happens. Don't be a political puppet.


----------



## So1970 (Aug 24, 2020)

It's not a gun problem it's a stupidity problem.   We allow protesters to burn down the world with no repercussions and they don't think that maybe the cop is going to think the guy is going for a gun.  Plain and simple lean against your car let the cop take a statement, go home without getting shot or disregard the police officer telling you to stop, reach into car end up dead.


----------



## German89 (Aug 24, 2020)

So that ends that discussion..

It's another, race war. another, 'we must defund those bloody police officers'. agenda. 

Anything else anyone wants to add before this turns, 'political'?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 24, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Bobby if the clown listened to the cops and didn't reach in his car he wouldn't have been shot.



Listen I agree with you but I also believe right now cops should know better not turning this into a political debate like I said making people aware of what happened and if you live in the areas getting hit get ready cause it's coming again.


----------



## mugzy (Aug 24, 2020)

German89 said:


> So that ends that discussion..
> 
> It's another, race war. another, 'we must defund those bloody police officers'. agenda.
> 
> Anything else anyone wants to add before this turns, 'political'?



Actually we need more funding for police. 

Charles Glasser wrote a book titled choice theory. Everything we do in life is a choice. Each day we move in a direction based on our choices. If you review each of the black / police incidents the offender made a choice to break the law hence triggering the police being called. These are the results of their own bad choices.

Protesters make the choice to burn, damage and steal. At some point the majority of the population is going to make a choice to say that's enough. We out number you and you are finished behaving in his manor regardless of our LE not stepping up and stopping you.


----------



## Trump (Aug 24, 2020)

Garbage guns are stupid



lfod14 said:


> Responsible people with guns aren't an issue. MILLIONS of people walking around with guns and nothing happens. Don't be a political puppet.


----------



## German89 (Aug 24, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Actually we need more funding for police.
> 
> Charles Glasser wrote a book titled choice theory. Everything we do in life is a choice. Each day we move in a direction based on our choices. If you review each of the black / police incidents the offender made a choice to break the law hence triggering the police being called. These are the results of their own bad choices.
> 
> Protesters make the choice to burn, damage and steal. At some point the majority of the population is going to make a choice to say that's enough. We out number you and you are finished behaving in his manor regardless of our LE not stepping up and stopping you.



No, I know they need more funding!  They don't get paid enough to do what they do. 

The whole, race war/defund police agenda is here.

Why are normal people even entertaining this?  Why will this cause a national uproar but, the life of Cannon Hinnant's was pretty much dismissed by MSM? 

Anyways.  What's the purpose of this thread?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 24, 2020)

This is me right now holding back from getting political.


----------



## DOOM (Aug 24, 2020)

Trump said:


> Garbage guns are stupid


I know you get off on me agreeing with you! :32 (18):
I thought we were supposed to be enemies?


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> This is me right now holding back from getting political.



:32 (20)::32 (20)::32 (20):


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 24, 2020)

German89 said:


> No, I know they need more funding!  They don't get paid enough to do what they do.
> 
> The whole, race war/defund police agenda is here.
> 
> ...



Purpose is to let people know what just happened. Where you guys take this conversation has nothing to do with me I was shocked that this happened again so quickly in a time where this should of not happened.


----------



## German89 (Aug 24, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Purpose is to let people know what just happened. Where you guys take this conversation has nothing to do with me I was shocked that this happened again so quickly in a time where this should of not happened.



NO one really cares about the scum bags life.  I sure as Fuk didn't.. Perhaps he should've wore a mask.  Maybe then his life would've turned out better.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 24, 2020)

German89 said:


> NO one really cares about the scum bags life.  I sure as Fuk didn't.. Perhaps he should've wore a mask.  Maybe then his life would've turned out better.


----------



## lfod14 (Aug 24, 2020)

Trump said:


> Garbage guns are stupid



I have no idea what that means, sounds like something my 6yo would say. Guns save millions of lives. Hopefully you or your family is never in a position to be defenseless against one or more people. Or are in the wrong place at the wrong time. Funny you have that attitude though, I'm assuming you're under 30yo? You list one of your locations as the UK, yet the UK had gun rights until the 90's and the American 2nd amendment was based on English common law. Your mindset is a very recent one even in your country.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 24, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> I have no idea what that means, sounds like something my 6yo would say. Guns save millions of lives. Hopefully you or your family is never in a position to be defenseless against one or more people. Or are in the wrong place at the wrong time. Funny you have that attitude though, I'm assuming you're under 30yo? You list one of your locations as the UK, yet the UK had gun rights until the 90's and the American 2nd amendment was based on English common law. Your mindset is a very recent one even in your country.


----------



## Trump (Aug 24, 2020)

guns are for idiots it’s an old law that gives you the right to carry that should of been abolished years ago. Sorry it’s a right not a law



lfod14 said:


> I have no idea what that means, sounds like something my 6yo would say. Guns save millions of lives. Hopefully you or your family is never in a position to be defenseless against one or more people. Or are in the wrong place at the wrong time. Funny you have that attitude though, I'm assuming you're under 30yo? You list one of your locations as the UK, yet the UK had gun rights until the 90's and the American 2nd amendment was based on English common law. Your mindset is a very recent one even in your country.


----------



## DF (Aug 24, 2020)

Trump said:


> guns are for idiots it’s an old law that gives you the right to carry that should of been abolished years ago. Sorry it’s a right not a law



So, the bad guys can carry guns?  and idiots that want to protect themselves shouldn't?


----------



## German89 (Aug 24, 2020)

locked because.. literally beating a dead horse here.


----------



## German89 (Aug 24, 2020)

opening it back up and moving it.. i seem to have made a few upset.


----------



## Trump (Aug 24, 2020)

No one carry make them illegal then they will be more difficult to obtain for everyone. Less shooting less killing it’s not rocket science



DF said:


> So, the bad guys can carry guns?  and idiots that want to protect themselves shouldn't?


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 24, 2020)

People don't understand that, in that situation, the cop doesn't know whether he's reaching for a weapon in the car. Cop had to make a split-second judgement. I don't blame him eat all, I just wish he had tased him instead. Still shooting him 7 times was maybe a bit excessive.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 24, 2020)

It just makes for terrible optics and gives the Antifas if the world the exact cannon fodder they want.


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2020)

Blusoul24 said:


> People don't understand that, in that situation, the cop doesn't know whether he's reaching for a weapon in the car. Cop had to make a split-second judgement. I don't blame him eat all, I just wish he had tased him instead. Still shooting him 7 times was maybe a bit excessive.



If the cop "doesn't know", then you do not shoot.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 24, 2020)

German89 said:


> opening it back up and moving it.. i seem to have made a few upset.



Damn I was not going to make a big deal out of it because I did not want to argue with you but I was a little sad when you locked it.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 24, 2020)

Don't mind me 






I will be checking in reading and debating with myself about what you guys are saying.


----------



## chicago311 (Aug 24, 2020)

WOW  like said    here we go again.    this was uncalled for.


----------



## chicago311 (Aug 24, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> Hope there was a gun in the vehicle.


i agree  if NOT shit is going to get BAD.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 24, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> All i’m saying is yes it’s not the time at all tackle him tase him don’t let him get to his car for you to have to make a decision to shoot and if you do not 7 times smh
> 
> 
> 
> **** man right north of chicago across the border in wisconsin i have to go downtown to pick up my watch last time my wife went a rapper got shot same spot she was at 4 hours after she was there smh



not defending the officer, but whether you shoot once or 7 times is irrelevant. warning shots, leg shots only shoot once get outta here. There is not a shooting drill that I can think off which only calls for one shot. And there is a reason for that. Anyone with firearms training knows to shoot until the threat is eliminated. May take 3 may take 20 who knows

again I’m not defending the officer here, just clearing something up I see a lot of people get wrong


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 24, 2020)

chicago311 said:


> i agree  if NOT shit is going to get BAD.



Its not gonna Matter, look at Atlanta those officers were 100% justified in using deadly force (Tennessee vs Garner) but people still lost their minds. and the officers got charged.


----------



## Trump (Aug 24, 2020)

7 shots in the back most certainly eliminated any threat



Texan69 said:


> not defending the officer, but whether you shoot once or 7 times is irrelevant. warning shots, leg shots only shoot once get outta here. There is not a shooting drill that I can think off which only calls for one shot. And there is a reason for that. Anyone with firearms training knows to shoot until the threat is eliminated. May take 3 may take 20 who knows
> 
> again I’m not defending the officer here, just clearing something up I see a lot of people get wrong


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> not defending the officer, but whether you shoot once or 7 times is irrelevant. warning shots, leg shots only shoot once get outta here. There is not a shooting drill that I can think off which only calls for one shot. And there is a reason for that. Anyone with firearms training knows to shoot until the threat is eliminated. May take 3 may take 20 who knows
> 
> again I’m not defending the officer here, just clearing something up I see a lot of people get wrong



I've had this same "discussion" with my lady. She legit thinks that a cop should just shoot the weapon out of a bad guy's hand. 

That's some Lone Ranger type of shooting!!!  Pew! Pew! :32 (18):


----------



## Trump (Aug 24, 2020)

then blow the barrel before sliding it back in its holster



CJ275 said:


> I've had this same "discussion" with my lady. She legit thinks that a cop should just shoot the weapon out of a bad guy's hand.
> 
> That's some Lone Ranger type of shooting!!!  Pew! Pew! :32 (18):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 24, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> not defending the officer, but whether you shoot once or 7 times is irrelevant. warning shots, leg shots only shoot once get outta here. There is not a shooting drill that I can think off which only calls for one shot. And there is a reason for that. Anyone with firearms training knows to shoot until the threat is eliminated. May take 3 may take 20 who knows
> 
> again I’m not defending the officer here, just clearing something up I see a lot of people get wrong



This is true if you're shooting in self defense you always shoot to kill. Put as many shots in the asshole as you can. NOT defending the officer, this is just what they teach for SELF DEFENSE.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 24, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I've had this same "discussion" with my lady. She legit thinks that a cop should just shoot the weapon out of a bad guy's hand.
> 
> That's some Lone Ranger type of shooting!!!  Pew! Pew! :32 (18):


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 24, 2020)

Trump said:


> then blow the barrel before sliding it back in its holster


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 24, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> If the cop "doesn't know", then you do not shoot.



so your a gambler? Easy to say if you don’t know shoot till you perceive yourself to be facing death or injury. Well I’m not sure so I’m just gonna take a chance, oh wait shoot it is a gun he has too late! 

to be clear not standing up for this officer. I just disagree with the statement you made in general not specifically with this case. I haven’t looked into it much from what I’ve seen it doesn’t look good. But none of us know the totality of the circumstances or what the officer perceived and why and if it was reasonable or not. From what I’ve seen and heard it’s not good though


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 24, 2020)

I just watched the video .. more dumbass cops that can’t just do a proper take down without breaking his neck or killing him by accident. nope right away they draw guns and follow him to the car while pointing their guns instead of attacking and bringing him down .. makes zero sense


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 24, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I just watched the video .. more dumbass cops that can’t just do a proper take down without breaking his neck or killing him by accident. nope right away they draw guns and follow him to the car while pointing their guns instead of attacking and bringing him down .. makes zero sense


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> so your a gambler? Easy to say if you don’t know shoot till you perceive yourself to be facing death or injury. Well I’m not sure so I’m just gonna take a chance, oh wait shoot it is a gun he has too late!
> 
> to be clear not standing up for this officer. I just disagree with the statement you made in general not specifically with this case. I haven’t looked into it much from what I’ve seen it doesn’t look good. But none of us know the totality of the circumstances or what the officer perceived and why and if it was reasonable or not. From what I’ve seen and heard it’s not good though



Same, I'm speaking in generalities also. 

But I find it hard to be OK with a 'shoot first, find out later' policy. 

Of course it's different if one is in a life of death struggle though. That I'm OK with.

But I do know that as a citizen, if I was in the situation where someone was walking away from me, and I shot him in the back because "I thought" he might have a gun, I'm behind bars right now. 

I do realize that police vs citizens is apples and oranges though.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 24, 2020)

Trump said:


> 7 shots in the back most certainly eliminated any threat



very true, and my statement was in general not in regards to this specific incident. But my point is the number of shots doesn’t really matter and one shot is rarely enough. But yes 7 in the back def was plenty.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 24, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> so your a gambler? Easy to say if you don’t know shoot till you perceive yourself to be facing death or injury. Well I’m not sure so I’m just gonna take a chance, oh wait shoot it is a gun he has too late!
> 
> to be clear not standing up for this officer. I just disagree with the statement you made in general not specifically with this case. I haven’t looked into it much from what I’ve seen it doesn’t look good. But none of us know the totality of the circumstances or what the officer perceived and why and if it was reasonable or not. From what I’ve seen and heard it’s not good though


don’t cops have any wrestling or hand to hand combat training at all ?They had plenty of time to grab him and hold him. I could have judo throwed that fuk way before he went in that car


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 24, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


>


Can u stop with the queer ass shit


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 24, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Can u stop with the queer ass shit



I need to do something since I am not getting into this debate. Jesus bro hard enough I cant comment now you want me to stop my gay shit? What will I have left?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 24, 2020)

What I’m seeing is untrained guys called police that can’t handle the situation they are asked to be in or pretty much they aren’t qualified for. It’s a shame u guys are only hurting yourselves and making it easy for the liberal idiots


----------



## El Gringo (Aug 24, 2020)

“The statistics show that the 500 killings of white people attributed to blacks last year...

The 229 black lives taken by white killers...

https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-09-29/race-and-homicide-in-america-by-the-numbers

Black people murder white people 2x more than whites kill blacks. This, despite blacks making up 14% of the population and whites making up about 70%. 

its ****ing ridiculous to say that there is systematic racism or that white people are privileged/racist. But the news has an agenda.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 24, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Same, I'm speaking in generalities also.
> 
> But I find it hard to be OK with a 'shoot first, find out later' policy.
> 
> Of course it's different if one is in a life of death struggle though. That I'm OK with.



 Shoot first find out later is not what I am advocating either. What I’m saying is if the totality of the circumstances and if the officer had a reasonable perception of danger to himself or others then force is justified. 

For example.  Just making this up for giggles.. you got a suspect who’s know to be violent and got good info to believe he does usually carry a weapon and he makes an aggressive movement to his pocket or waistband. I mean I don’t wanna take my chance there. But at the same time while officers are trained not to let their guard down that doesn’t mean  view everybody as a threat and act as if any little movement is an attempt to kill you . If you ask someone for their license and then they reach into a purse or pocket then you can’t say that reaching was a threat, he was prolly grabbing his License like you ask. Make sense? 

and I don’t know much about this shooting so I don’t want to speculate on it too much, but just off the video doesn’t look good. There was other force options available


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 24, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> don’t cops have any wrestling or hand to hand combat training at all ?They had plenty of time to grab him and hold him. I could have judo throwed that fuk way before he went in that car



the training offered is a joke...I agree bro. I woulda went hands on way before he got to the door. Hand to hand training in the academy needs to be beefed up and e cadets need to fight each other so their first fight if they haven’t been in one is in a controlled setting so they don’t get too scared you know? Lucky for me I wrestled for 12 years so I am confident in going hands on even with a larger person. Sadly same cannot be said about the majority of LE


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> Shoot first find out later is not what I am advocating either. What I’m saying is if the totality of the circumstances and if the officer had a reasonable perception of danger to himself or others then force is justified.
> 
> For example.  Just making this up for giggles.. you got a suspect who’s know to be violent and got good info to believe he does usually carry a weapon and he makes an aggressive movement to his pocket or waistband. I mean I don’t wanna take my chance there. But at the same time while officers are trained not to let their guard down that doesn’t mean  view everybody as a threat and act as if any little movement is an attempt to kill you . If you ask someone for their license and then they reach into a purse or pocket then you can’t say that reaching was a threat, he was prolly grabbing his License like you ask. Make sense?
> 
> and I don’t know much about this shooting so I don’t want to speculate on it too much, but just off the video doesn’t look good. There was other force options available



No, you're right. We can come up with countless scenarios and "what if's". 

And it makes no sense to speculate on this event since we're not privy to all the information.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 24, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> No, you're right. We can come up with countless scenarios and "what if's".
> 
> And it makes no sense to speculate on this event since we're not privy to all the information.



I was just trying to explain the totality of the circumstances stances as briefly as I could, wasn’t trying to go down the route of what if’s. Just in response to your statement “if the officer isn’t sure he shouldn’t shoot” ya sure it could apply to a lot of shootings where there wasn’t a reasonable perception of danger to the officer or another party  but also wouldn’t apply to a lot of shootings where there was.


----------



## testnoob (Aug 24, 2020)

Unless your a cop your not qualified to say what he should have done. I would have done the same thing. Hand to hand combat my ass, if the other person had a gun you lose I don't care how good you are with your hands. A lot of ignorance in the world, just saying


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 24, 2020)

testnoob said:


> Unless your a cop your not qualified to say what he should have done. I would have done the same thing. Hand to hand combat my ass, if the other person had a gun you lose I don't care how good you are with your hands. A lot of ignorance in the world, just saying


But he didn’t have a gun they had plenty of time to secure him before he went into the car . In a time like  today when city’s are being burned down for this exact thing MAyb they could have found a different way then to walk him down for a good 5 10 seconds pointing a weapon . If it’s gonna be shoot first ask questions later the left are gonna defund the police or get rid of them completely. I don’t think any thinking person wants that


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 24, 2020)

testnoob said:


> Unless your a cop your not qualified to say what he should have done. I would have done the same thing. Hand to hand combat my ass, if the other person had a gun you lose I don't care how good you are with your hands. A lot of ignorance in the world, just saying


In my past career I had to fight  hundreds of guys that could have had any weapon on them at the time . I am still alive and I never hurt anyone to badly


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 24, 2020)

testnoob said:


> Unless your a cop your not qualified to say what he should have done. I would have done the same thing. Hand to hand combat my ass, if the other person had a gun you lose I don't care how good you are with your hands. A lot of ignorance in the world, just saying


I’m much more qualified to say what he should have done and I’m not a cop. So your statement is incorrect.. I could teach these idiots how to handle that situation


----------



## testnoob (Aug 24, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> But he didn’t have a gun they had plenty of time to secure him before he went into the car . In a time like  today when city’s are being burned down for this exact thing MAyb they could have found a different way then to walk him down for a good 5 10 seconds pointing a weapon . If it’s gonna be shoot first ask questions later the left are gonna defund the police or get rid of them completely. I don’t think any thinking person wants that



good point and I get it completely. I'm not saying he was right for shooting but so many people jump on cops saying they shouldn't have handled certain ways but they aren't in there shoes. It's like if someone kicks my door down in the middle of the night im not going to wait to see if they have a gun I'm going to shoot that person immediately


----------



## testnoob (Aug 24, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I’m much more qualified to say what he should have done and I’m not a cop. So your statement is incorrect.. I could teach these idiots how to handle that situation



then your not qualified at all either and your statement doesn't matter because you weren't there


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 24, 2020)

*** taken down pic *** That was mean and uncalled for I am sorry


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 24, 2020)

testnoob said:


> good point and I get it completely. I'm not saying he was right for shooting but so many people jump on cops saying they shouldn't have handled certain ways but they aren't in there shoes. It's like if someone kicks my door down in the middle of the night im not going to wait to see if they have a gun I'm going to shoot that person immediately


As a citizen u have every right to kill anyone that comes into your home to hurt your family. Cops need to be held to higher standers. They get paid well and retire well . It’s time to either stop being scared of the job or quit . We can’t have this in America anymore I don’t want to see my city being burned .Its a tough time for cops they need to change their tactics if they want it this job


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 24, 2020)

testnoob said:


> Unless your a cop your not qualified to say what he should have done. I would have done the same thing. Hand to hand combat my ass, if the other person had a gun you lose I don't care how good you are with your hands. A lot of ignorance in the world, just saying



From what I’ve seen and heard they shoulda went hands as soon as he walked away from them and became non compliant, once he posed a threat hands go on. Don’t let him get to the door and then open it and then shoot. It’s like jumping in front of a moving car and shooting it because it was coming at you.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 24, 2020)

testnoob said:


> then your not qualified at all either and your statement doesn't matter because you weren't there


I can’t have a opinion on what i think is wrong or right cause I wasn’t there? I wasn’t there during a lot of things that’s went down in the world


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 24, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> From what I’ve seen and heard they shoulda went hands as soon as he walked away from them and became non compliant, once he posed a threat hands go on. Don’t let him get to the door and then open it and then shoot. It’s like jumping in front of a moving car and shooting it because it was coming at you.



100% agree with this statement especially knowing what is happening in this country now as a cop you can not allow the situation to get to that point. Guy should of been tazed, tackled restrained what ever you do not let him walk to the car open the door and put yourself in that situation at that point that cop might as well let him drive off or do what ever because once it got that far the cop lost regardless.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 24, 2020)

[video]https://www.redtube.com/88992[/video]


----------



## testnoob (Aug 24, 2020)

I apologize for that my wife grabbed my phone when I went in in the bathroom. This is a touchy subject for her because her father is a cop. I told her to stay off this forum so I apologize for that comment bundy


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2020)

testnoob said:


> I apologize for that my wife grabbed my phone when I went in in the bathroom. This is a touchy subject for her because her father is a cop. I told her to stay off this forum so I apologize for that comment bundy



Suuuuure, blame the wife! :32 (17):

Don't even think about it Bobby, cuz it COUNTS!!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 24, 2020)

I blame Cjs wife for lots of things :32 (19):



CJ275 said:


> Suuuuure, blame the wife! :32 (17):
> 
> Don't even think about it Bobby, cuz it COUNTS!!!


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> I blame Cjs wife for lots of things :32 (19):



Me too! :32 (20):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 24, 2020)

testnoob said:


> I apologize for that my wife grabbed my phone when I went in in the bathroom. This is a touchy subject for her because her father is a cop. I told her to stay off this forum so I apologize for that comment bundy


Ask her if she likes my abs


----------



## testnoob (Aug 24, 2020)

She likes mine better


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 24, 2020)

Back to the topic . Cops need much better training on how to handle a body, body language, and how to move in on a person without hesitation. That takes training


----------



## testnoob (Aug 24, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> *** taken down pic *** That was mean and uncalled for I am sorry



I'm not sensitive is good. That's what I get for not picking an avatar they gave me the most hated woman in Michigan lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 24, 2020)

My suggestion is to learn sambo, bjj, wrestling and judo.. The days of the fat unathletic cop days are over. If u don’t have years of training in these art then u can’t be in law enforcement


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 24, 2020)

my comment was not political CJ it was about police tactics and no i will not use the my wife grabbed my phone lol


----------



## testnoob (Aug 24, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> My suggestion is to learn sambo, bjj, wrestling and judo.. The days of the fat unathletic cop days are over. If u don’t have years of training in these art then u can’t be in law enforcement



I completely agree with this. Mma changed my life and that's why I volunteered to teach Greco-Roman wrestling at South side dojo years ago


----------



## mugzy (Aug 24, 2020)

testnoob said:


> I completely agree with this. Mma changed my life and that's why I volunteered to teach Greco-Roman wrestling at South side dojo years ago



The cop had time to hit him with a duck under and then an inside cradle for the pin however he went for the gun. Good choice only he's a bad shot.

This thread was moved here however I'm going to move it back to the general section so if it escalates further it can be locked.

Nobody hates closing threads more than me. I had to open about 200 threads when I came back last year. Keep it civil and try to be a mild dick not a big dick and we can keep it open.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 24, 2020)

mugzy said:


> The cop had time to hit him with a duck under and then an inside cradle for the pin however he went for the gun. Good choice only he's a bad shot.
> 
> This thread was moved here however I'm going to move it back to the general section so if it escalates further it can be locked.
> 
> Nobody hates closing threads more than me. I had to open about 200 threads when I came back last year. Keep it civil and try to be a mild dick not a big dick and we can keep it open.


Mugzy knows the deal lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 24, 2020)

Why can’t some crazy rogue cop shoot and kill bill De Blasio. The city would throw a parade for him


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 24, 2020)

testnoob said:


> I'm not sensitive is good. That's what I get for not picking an avatar they gave me the most hated woman in Michigan lol



happy to hear you didn’t pick it lol


----------



## Beserker (Aug 24, 2020)

Trump said:


> No one carry make them illegal then they will be more difficult to obtain for everyone. Less shooting less killing it’s not rocket science



When you outlaw guns, only outlaws have guns.  That line of thinking doesn’t make sense.  Murder is already illegal, doesn’t stop it from happening.  Look at the UK, or most Euro nations... not many guns so stabbings are through the roof.  

People will kill people as long as the day is long. A person’s fear of firearms doesn’t supersede my right to own a firearm to protect my family and livelihood.  

Mental illness and addiction it’s the true root of the problem... along with old fashioned human nature.

The first act of any Facist/Communist government is to seize the weapons of the citizens.


----------



## Beserker (Aug 24, 2020)

“Gun free” zones are always a target rich environment.  There’s a lot of retired vets and cops that would gladly post up security in schools for free if only allowed to do so. Problem solved.


----------



## Beserker (Aug 24, 2020)

And like I said, it’s an evil problem, not a gun problem.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 24, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> 100% agree with this statement especially knowing what is happening in this country now as a cop you can not allow the situation to get to that point. Guy should of been tazed, tackled restrained what ever you do not let him walk to the car open the door and put yourself in that situation at that point that cop might as well let him drive off or do what ever because once it got that far the cop lost regardless.



yes sir! and it sucks when Cops are **** ups cause it’s usually not man those cops are some sorry son of a B’s instead it’s ALL cops are sorry son of a B’s. 
nobody hates shit cops more than good cops.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 24, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> My suggestion is to learn sambo, bjj, wrestling and judo.. The days of the fat unathletic cop days are over. If u don’t have years of training in these art then u can’t be in law enforcement




spot on brother, once you take that oath your option to not take care of yourself goes out the window  
bjj would be great for cops


----------



## Boytoy (Aug 24, 2020)

Always ends up discussing the actions of the police man and what he did or does wrong when clearly the guy didn't listen.   ****ing media


----------



## DF (Aug 25, 2020)

Ok,  then knives it is!! Then we regulate how big a knife can be?  Wait! It’s vodka o’clock & I shouldn’t be posting... lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 25, 2020)

DF said:


> Ok,  then knives it is!! Then we regulate how big a knife can be?  Wait! It’s vodka o’clock & I shouldn’t be posting... lol


I would be happy with knives


----------



## DF (Aug 25, 2020)

I agree with my brother BB!  Train the fuking cops how to take someone down. Sonofabitch!  We are all fukd!  Again vodka


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 25, 2020)

I don’t know why anyone would want to be a cop right now. No amount of money is worth this headache.you can’t win


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 25, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I don’t know why anyone would want to be a cop right now. No amount of money is worth this headache.you can’t win



Now is the time for someone to step up and start the new movement ****ing jocko already gave the blueprint on Rogan now let someone step up and make it happen now is the time .


----------



## Spongy (Aug 25, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I would be happy with knives



Bundy once took down an operative for the Mexican Mafia with a knife...  So they clearly have their place.


----------



## CJ (Aug 25, 2020)

csgo dice strategy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 25, 2020)

Spongy said:


> Bundy once took down an operative for the Mexican Mafia with a knife...  So they clearly have their place.


Back in the tillacle lab days


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 25, 2020)

DF said:


> Ok,  then knives it is!! Then we regulate how big a knife can be?  Wait! It’s vodka o’clock & I shouldn’t be posting... lol



lol Texas used to have a statue that restricted the size of the blade you could carry, it recently changed in the last 2 or 3 legislative update lol


----------



## mugzy (Aug 25, 2020)

Jacob Blake has quite a lengthy arrest record including assaulting a policer office and pulling a gun on a patron in a bar as well a a sex crime. Wonderful fellow.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 25, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> lol Texas used to have a statue that restricted the size of the blade you could carry, it recently changed in the last 2 or 3 legislative update lol


I spent a week in Manhattan jail called the tombs for a small blade


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 25, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I don’t know why anyone would want to be a cop right now. No amount of money is worth this headache.you can’t win



It's a tough job. One of our friends is a "good cop," his daughter is close friends with my daughter. Poor kid is traumatized by the way cops (her Dad) are being made out as evil these days.

Stereotyping people sucks on both ends of the equation.


----------



## Boytoy (Aug 25, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Jacob Blake has quite a lengthy arrest record including assaulting a policer office and pulling a gun on a patron in a bar as well a a sex crime. Wonderful fellow.




Now he's a hero.  Will go down as a martyr


----------



## Blacktail (Aug 25, 2020)

What if people obey the police? I know that sounds stupid but.....


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 25, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I spent a week in Manhattan jail called the tombs for a small blade



ridiculous! And we thought this was land of the free lol


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 25, 2020)

Not sure how true this is but from an officer I know, 
this suspect was confirmed to be armed with knife, it was noted by the officers that he said he was going to get a gun from the car, he had open warrants for sexual assault...and police were called there in regards to him threatening people with a knife. 

all these factors. If true. Add up in my opinion.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 25, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> It's a tough job. One of our friends is a "good cop," his daughter is close friends with my daughter. Poor kid is traumatized by the way cops (her Dad) are being made out as evil these days.
> 
> Stereotyping people sucks on both ends of the equation.



I think this is well said, yea. Be mindful that labeling all protesters as "rioters" is the same thinking as labeling all cops as "pigs". 

Peaceful protest is legal in the US (1st Amendment). Both sides need to understand their responsibilities in those situations to ensure things don't escalate.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 25, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> I think this is well said, yea. Be mindful that labeling all protesters as "rioters" is the same thinking as labeling all cops as "pigs".
> 
> Peaceful protest is legal in the US (1st Amendment). Both sides need to understand their responsibilities in those situations to ensure things don't escalate.



Agree with the above, but that isn't necessarily the problem.  The problem with regards to protests/riots is the opportunistic turds twisting things to further another agenda.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 25, 2020)

Guns arent the problem, violent dumb criminals are. The media ignores the 10 or more stories each week where innocents are saved by protecting themselves w/ a firearm.
Innocent wives at home "home-invaded" etc...

8-10 just like this each week in the newsletter, ignore by dumb-ass non-violent libtards. You know the ones looting, burning, attacking innocents...

--
*Armed Citizen® Today
*
A homeowner in Logan, Penn., defended his property when two robbers attempted to force their way into his home on Aug. 14.

In the early morning hours that Friday, the two robbers attempted to force their way into the residence by kicking in the door. The noise alerted the homeowner, who armed himself and shot at the two intruders. After the homeowner opened fire the two robbers fled, and the homeowner called the authorities.

As police where on their way to the residence, they were flagged down by a wounded 17-year-old. The teen told police that he was shot in the wrist and buttocks while walking down the street. After searching the area indicated by the teen, police were not able to find any signs to collaborate the teen's story.

Through their investigation, police put together that the teen was one of the robbers in the attempted home invasion and was struck by rounds fired by the homeowner. The teen was arrested for his role in the robbery. Authorities are still looking for the other robber.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 25, 2020)

Guns prevent an estimated *2.5 million crimes a year, or 6,849 every day. Most often, the gun is never fired, and no blood (including the criminal's) is shed. Every year, 400,000 life-threatening violent crimes are prevented using firearms.*


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 25, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Agree with the above, but that isn't necessarily the problem.  The problem with regards to protests/riots is the opportunistic turds twisting things to further another agenda.



Well said. Agreed.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 25, 2020)

I do not usually go to Daily Mail for news, but there are some interesting videos and pics posted there.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8662321/Jacob-Blake-paralyzed-waist-father-says.html


----------



## El Gringo (Aug 25, 2020)

No one should be protesting period. There is a pandemic going on and social distancing is heavily enforced, unless if you protest for BLM. People protesting lockdowns were labeled as terrorists, yet never harmed anybody or piece of property. 


BLM protestors say they are protesting systemic racism. There is no systemic racism. The only systemic racism I see is through planned parenthood where more black babies are killed than any other race despite blacks only representing 14% of the population. They should be burning down planned parenthood clinics.  

Many BLM protestors are openly calling for a revolution, which includes the overthrow of capitalism for socialism. These people are the true terrorists and their leaders and enablers should all be put on trial for treason when everything is said and done


----------



## El Gringo (Aug 25, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> I do not usually go to Daily Mail for news, but there are some interesting videos and pics posted there.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8662321/Jacob-Blake-paralyzed-waist-father-says.html


https://mobile.twitter.com/MrAndyNgo

this guy has 100s of video of BLM and Antifa beating/killing people, some very violent speeches, along with looting and burning down shit.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 25, 2020)

well here is the rest of the footage i take back what i said the cops tried they are just pussies that can’t hold down a skinny as dude smh


----------



## Beserker (Aug 25, 2020)

Truly peaceful protestors would not loot, riot, burn, destroy people’s businesses, or act out in any way.  

Truly peaceful protestors would point those out committing those violent acts, and either stop them or walk away and leave only the rioters on scene.  

If you stick around and watch these crimes against your community happen, you’re guilty too.  You’re an accomplice. 

MLK and his generation were peaceful protestors, this generation is just plain criminal.


----------

